# Free: Java Fern



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

I have 23 baby java fern's that I pulled out during pruning today. They are pretty small, but won't take long to take off.

If no one in Dallas claims them today I will ship tomorrow.

PM me!


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

all taken. Thanks!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

gosh... that was quick. i was hoping to get about 2 for my nano i'm starting up. it's only a 2.5 gal. so i don't need much. LMK if u have some more next time =)


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

i have 2 lettuce-head sized java fern bunches, so it will only take about 2 weeks to get plenty of new growths. I will post again at my next pruning.


----------

